# What boots do you recommend? All Mountain/Freeride



## KnoxBoarderX (Aug 26, 2011)

The Burton moto boots are a 3 in stiffness. The 32 lashed is a 5. The stiffness rating is different for different companies, so I would wear the 32 boots around the house a little and see if they are too soft. I would also try on as many boots as you can. If you want to stick with Burton, the Ruler boot is a 6 in stiffness and is about $199, also the Ambush is a 5 in stiffness and is about $229. The thing I like about the Ambush is the dynolite outsole. That makes the boot super light. With boots, it's really important to try on as many as possible, and find what works for you though.


----------



## Beschatten (Oct 4, 2011)

I went and got the Ride Hi-Phy's for this season. So far I love them. 7/10 on stiffness, yet very soft and comfy. Plus their lime green.


----------



## newguy36 (Feb 23, 2010)

Xtreammike did you end up keeping the 32's? If you did what do you think of them? I'm torn between them and the burton ambush.


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

xteammike said:


> Hello, im new to the forum. At the moment i have a gnu carbon board, burton cartel bindings and burton moto boots. I am now ready to upgrade my boots. finding the other motos to be soft and a bit big for my foot (got the wrong size). I live in Ohio so itslynot like i snowboard everyday or get to see the best mountains. i usally go to 7 springs and holiday valley.(hoping to take a trip somewhere larger this season) anyways, i ride mostly semi groomed trails but love the powder and riding through the trees. I dont do a whole lot of park. I would say im all mountain but lean more towards freeriding then anything else, mostly just natural terrain stuff. now i know i want stiffer boot then what i have, but im not sure how stiff to go. i bought thirty two lashed boots at my local shop at a good deal, but now im worried they are not going to be stiff enough and that i should take them back. what do you think? what boot would be good for me? what sould i look for in stiffness? looking to spend not more $200 since i only ride ten day a year  Thanks for any input and help.


Ok... a boot that is too big is a bad boot for you period.
Rule #1 - find a boot that fits you foot. 
Rule #2 - find a boot that fits your foot (period).

It should actually feel snug in every direction when you try it in the store, even your toes so be slightly touching the end of the boot when stand with legs straight (when you bend your knees, you toes will recede a bit). So toes touching, but not curled. The liner will pack out about half a size. There so be no pressure points or any "roomy" areas either. You should not need to tighten boot super tight to get a good fit. If you squat down in a snowboard stance... your heels should lift.

Most of the time, when people don't like a stiff boot, it's because the boot doesn't fit well - which causes pressure points and a stiffer boot makes the pressure point more noticeable. It's harder to tell immediately in a super slipper soft boot that the fit isn't right (until you start riding in it). Most people don't even know what a "stiff" boot really is as they are so use to the mushy crap they get in attempts to be like the pros their see in movies. I've seen guys riding in plastic ski boots and tearing it up.






So again... ignore hype, ignore brand, ignore stiffness rating. Just find the boot that fits you... but here is some suggestions for what to try in the store. I find ALL 32 boots to be marshmellow mushy (I'm only 155 lbs). I tried the Burton Shaun White two years ago (was like a 7 on their scale) and it was still pretty soft, so I think unless you are getting Burton's top end stuff like the Driver or SLX... they are going to be too soft. Salomon makes some decent boots in my opinion (I would suggest the Dialogue as it's the medium end range, the Malamute is their super stiff version). I personally really like Nitro boots because they shape the ankle area in the liner which REALLY helps if you have *super skinny ankles* like me. I currently ride the Nitro Teams (which I recommend for you to try), but have owned their stiffer models like the Darkseid (discontinued) and the Select (which have a removable plastic insert to custom adjust the stiffness).

This is me riding in my Nitro Teams


----------



## Beschatten (Oct 4, 2011)

I bought ride hi-phy's and i think their great. my prev boots were thirtytwos.

ride hi-phy offers solid support, low profile size, and a squared toecap which fits a lot of toecaps better for bindings.

they fit like a dream, are light, and easy to fix on the slopes.


----------



## EC99SS (Dec 6, 2007)

Beschatten said:


> I bought ride hi-phy's and i think their great. my prev boots were thirtytwos.
> 
> ride hi-phy offers solid support, low profile size, and a squared toecap which fits a lot of toecaps better for bindings.
> 
> they fit like a dream, are light, and easy to fix on the slopes.


Good to hear. I was looking to check out the Hi-phy's. I'm also looking at the K2 Darkos...but in the end I'll be buying whatever boot feels the most comfortable.


----------



## Beschatten (Oct 4, 2011)

EC99SS said:


> Good to hear. I was looking to check out the Hi-phy's. I'm also looking at the K2 Darkos...but in the end I'll be buying whatever boot feels the most comfortable.



Another great choice. i heard a lot of great things about those. ya check em out. the hi-phy's are kinda pricey tho


----------



## xteammike (Dec 4, 2011)

newguy36 said:


> Xtreammike did you end up keeping the 32's? If you did what do you think of them? I'm torn between them and the burton ambush.


i am going to keep them. weathers not been good so i have not been out on them yet.


----------



## EC99SS (Dec 6, 2007)

Beschatten said:


> Another great choice. i heard a lot of great things about those. ya check em out. the hi-phy's are kinda pricey tho


How is the BOA on the Hy-Phy's. Are you able to get the boots pretty tight? Any issues so far?

Thanks again!


----------



## Beschatten (Oct 4, 2011)

EC99SS said:


> How is the BOA on the Hy-Phy's. Are you able to get the boots pretty tight? Any issues so far?
> 
> Thanks again!


Yeah, they get real tight man. If I tie them down all the way, my toes get numb halfway down the slope.

Some things I did notice (but I've seen it happen to all boots) popping lots of ollies hitting park loosens up the BoA's but its a quick 5 seconds to tighten em back up.

on the ski lift i like to pop the boa's and just let my feet breathe. once i get off i just pop em in and tighten em in 5 seconds and im ready to fly again.


----------



## Riley212 (Nov 9, 2011)

keep your 32's if they are comfy

i like my ride insano focus's, they are pretty stiff and with the boa i do exactly what beschatten does. pop my rear binding and all four boa's. and hit em back in when i get off the lift. its pretty sweet, i also like the ride RFLs as well but the boa convenience is sweet.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

+ on 32's lashed and tm twos good stuff.

boas are fine but why, i tie my laces once, i learned how a long time ago, its still not hard.


----------



## Jeb (Feb 26, 2011)

Of course you have to buy a boot that feels great on your foot- as most of the advice already states. But, I have to recommend the Salomon F20 Fusion. It fits pretty true to size (I wear a 10.5 shoe and 10.5 F20) and I just can not overstate how happy I am with this boot. Love it.


----------

